# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  جلوگیری از نمایش اطلاعات تکراری دیتابیس

## هستی666

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
2 سوال داشتم 
1-برای جلوگیری از نمایش اطلاعات تکراری دیتابیس در کریستال چکار کنم؟
2-اطلاعاتم می خوام به صورت سطری پیش بره و نمایش بده نه ستونی چکار باید کرد؟
طور خدا کمکم کنید خیلی عجله دارم

----------


## rezankh

1 - اطلاعات تكراري عكس 1
2- منظورتون رو نفهميدم.

----------


## هستی666

سلام ممنون که جواب سوالم را دادید
سوال دوم یعنی می خوام به این صورت چاپ بشه (نام فیلد هست نام رنگ):
نام رنگ          زرد     قرمز      آبی
یعنی اطلاعات به صورت به صورت ردیفی چاپ بشه
خیلی به کمکتون احتیاج دارم خواهشا  راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

سلام
احتمالاً منظورتون چند ستونه کردن گزارش هست، این تاپیک رو مطالعه کنید.

----------


## هستی666

دوست عزیزم ممنون که وقت گذاشتید اما منظورم من اینه که در کریستال اطلاعات هر فیلد را ب هصورت ستونی پر می کند مثلا 
نام رنگ 
زرد
آّی
قرمز

اما من می خوام به صورت ردیفی نشون بده
نام رنگ     زرد   قرمز  آبی

----------


## rezankh

كلا ميخواهيد جهت گزارش عوض بشه درسته؟ يعني ركوردها در ستون نمايش داده بشه و فيلدها در رديفهاي گزارش كه اگه اينجوري بخواهيد فكر نكنم شدني باشه. حالا چرا ميخواهيد اين كارو انجام بديد؟

----------


## هستی666

سلام ممنون که واسم وقت گذاشتید
یک عکس از نمونه فرمی که می خوام اطلاعاتم داخلش چاپ بشه را گذاشتم(امیدوارم که واضح باشه)
در قسمتهایی که رنگی شده یکسری اطلاعات باید به همین صورت چاپ بشه .نمی دونم اگه راهی هست که اطلاعاتم به این صورت قرار بگیره راهنماییم کنید.
البته مقادیر"شید رنگ" و "کیلوگرم وزن رنگ و مواد" هر دو وابسته به شماره هایی هستند که در بالای هر ستون نوشته شده(1-16) اگر از طریق کدنویسی هم بشه اینا را نمایش داد راهش را بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## rezankh

سلام
اگه تعداد ستونها مشخصند يعني از 16 بيشتر نيست يك جدول با 17 ستون شامل ستون فاكتورهاي مورد نياز و 16 ستون ديگه از ستون 1 تا ستون 16 ايجاد كنيد.و تعداد رديفهاشم رو به تعداد فاكتورهاي مورد نياز تون مانند رنگ و ... ثابت نگه داريد در ستون فاكتورها موارد را دستي در جدولتون وارد بكنيد. حال از اين به بعد كاربر فقط عمليات Update را فقط در ستونهاي 1 تا 16 در جدول انجام مي‌دهد و ركورد جديدي به جدول اضافه نميكنه. حالا براحتي ميتونيد جدولتون رو به گزارش وصل كنيد.
اما اگه تعداد ستونهاتون بيشتر از 16 تا ميشه داستان فرق ميكنه.انوقت بايد براي ستون 17 به بعد بايد از عمليات افزودن ركورد به تعداد فاكتورهاتون استفاده كنيد و باقي كار هم مانند روش بالا ميشه البته كار پيچيده تره  دستورات آپديتتون هم بايد دقيق باشه.

----------


## هستی666

سلام خدمت اساتید عزیز که راهنماییم کردن.
راستش راه حلش را پیدا کردم..از طریق cross tab تونستم مشکلم را حل کنم .واسه بقیه دوستانی که این مشکل را داشتن گفتم
ممنون

----------

